# Thyroid-related heart damage?



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

I know it's something you read about when you're researching thyroid problems, but is there anyone here who has experienced permanent heart damage caused by a thyroid issue?

Before I knew I had a thyroid problem, I spent about 2 months with a resting HR of 100-120 with it randomly going up to 150-170. Everything you read says that long term heart rate of over 100 bpm can do damage, but there's no indication of what "long term" means... is it 2 weeks? 2 months? 2 years?

I'm still on beta blockers and both my endo and GP say my heart is fine now (never had an EKG, stress test, etc), but I can't help but feel like the tachycardia must've done _some_ damage.

Maybe I'm just paranoid...


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Not paraanoid. I passed my EKG but commented to my Doc that I believe graves has damaged my heart. His response was "probably". But I've been on and off for 5 years and graves with constant palps for 2 years. I had to quit cardio exercise. I am now allowed to return but very slowly like a brisk walk. I never took beta blockers. The heart is a muscle its possible to re-condition it somewhat.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it - the body is an amazing thing.

If you start having issues then ask for testing.

I went 7 years without a Graves DX and now 9 years post TT I have not had any issues with my heart -


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I spent my whole teenage and young adult life with a resting heart rate at around 100-110 bpm, no thyroid testing, had no idea it wasn't supposed to beat that fast. Of course I can look back, 20 to 30 years later, and can tell you that yes, I had other hyper symptoms and should have been checked, but what the hey.

I do have mitral valve prolapse, but I've had it at least since I was a pre-teen and as it tends to be more prevalent in people with autoimmune diseases I can't blame it on my heart rate history. Since having my TT it has calmed down thankfully, as have the insane tachycardia and arrhythmias. In fact, I haven't had a flutter that wasn't self induced in months. (I've been swimming a lot this summer, trying to rebuild my muscle tone)

I did see a cardiologist at the height of my last Graves episode to check it's effect on my MVP. He suggested that I get the Graves under control and then re-evaluate, that if I felt like I needed an appointment afterwards I knew where to find him. I haven't made that appointment.

I know the racing and odd beats can be scary, so if it makes you feel better ask for a referral, or at least an EKG. As Lovlkn said though, the body is an amazing thing. It can and will protect itself from an awful lot of abuse, and then bounce back as if nothing has happened.


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

I was hospitalized for five days a few weeks ago because, at my apt with my family Dr because I felt like I had thyroid issues, and my mom has had graves disease, she sent me for an ekg because my heart rate was spiking to 260, then down to just over 100. I'd been feeling the heart flip flops but had no clue my pulse rate. I've got an electric physial (sp?) Cardiologist now, I'm on 80 mg a day of Sotalol, a beta blocker, and I've not had one episode of a-fib since. They admitted me, gave iv meds to lower my heart rate, it lowered to 30! They had to call the rapid response team, rush in the crash cart... and they did trans dermal not invasive heart pacing to me, to regulate the heart rate, scary stuff. But the cardiologist says there was no permanent damage. As soon as my levels reach closer to normal I'll be taken off the beta blocker, and hopefully have no more heart issues!


----------

